# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  معدل پایین

## araaam

سلام دوستان
من متاسفانه هنرستان خوندم وسال اخر دستم اسیب دید وراهی شهریور شدم از شاگرد اولا با معدل بالا بودم ولی یهو معدلم پاییین پاییین شد حالا هم دانشجوم و تا پایان دی 95 کاردانی مو میگیرم ولی میدونم برا کنکور 96 که قراره کنکور بدم این معدل پایین دیپلمم برام دردسر میشه چیکار کنم قضیه این ترمیم معدلو واینا چیه من تاحالا نشنیدم

----------


## daniad

معدل برا تو که هنرستان خوندی تاثیر نداره برو درصد بالا بزن کلی از بقیه جلو میفتی

----------


## araaam

> معدل برا تو که هنرستان خوندی تاثیر نداره برو درصد بالا بزن کلی از بقیه جلو میفتی


جدی میگی؟؟؟ چرا تاثیر نداره؟؟؟

----------


## sami7

چون دروس مشترک نداشتین!! شیمی زیست و فیزیکتون کجا بوده؟

Sent from my HUAWEI Y330-U11 using Tapatalk

----------


## araaam

> چون دروس مشترک نداشتین!! شیمی زیست و فیزیکتون کجا بوده؟
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y330-U11 using Tapatalk


فیزیک وشیمی که داشتیم ولی زیست نه

----------


## aCe

ما فـنـی ـا شیمی فیزیک سال اول دبیرستان داشتیم 
آرام خانوم کلا ما هیچی برامون حساب نمیشه معاف از مالیاتیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## araaam

> ما فـنـی ـا شیمی فیزیک سال اول دبیرستان داشتیم 
> آرام خانوم کلا ما هیچی برامون حساب نمیشه معاف از مالیاتیم


یه سوال 
بنظرتون زمین شناسی رو بزارم کنار چون میخوام پزشکی قبول شم؟؟

----------


## aCe

> یه سوال 
> بنظرتون زمین شناسی رو بزارم کنار چون میخوام پزشکی قبول شم؟؟


بله زمین هیچ تاثیری واسه این قضیه نداره منم نمیزنم 
ولی اگه خواستی بخونی از صفحه 81 تا 108 پیش ... و 65 تا 123 سوم ـشو زمین بخون ـی حله

----------


## araaam

> بله زمین هیچ تاثیری واسه این قضیه نداره منم نمیزنم ولی اگه خواستی بخونی از صفحه 81 تا 108 پیش ... و 65 تا 123 سوم ـشو زمین بخون ـی حله


شما سال 95 کنکوور شرکت میکنین؟؟؟

----------


## aCe

> شما سال 95 کنکوور شرکت میکنین؟؟؟


حتمآ شرکت میکنم با اینکه خیلیا میگن امیدی نیست دربیای ! ولی تا تلاش نکنی نمیفهمی  :Y (736):

----------


## araaam

> حتمآ شرکت میکنم با اینکه خیلیا میگن امیدی نیست دربیای ! ولی تا تلاش نکنی نمیفهمی


آسیه؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! اسمتونه؟

----------


## araaam

> حتمآ شرکت میکنم با اینکه خیلیا میگن امیدی نیست دربیای ! ولی تا تلاش نکنی نمیفهمی


من 96 شرکت میکنم

----------


## aCe

اِیــس ـه اسم ایشونه که آواتارمه  :Y (551): 
خودم رضا ـم سوالی داشتین حتما بپرسین

----------


## araaam

> اِیــس ـه اسم ایشونه که آواتارمه 
> خودم رضا ـم سوالی داشتین حتما بپرسین


مرسییییی😊

----------


## aCe

> مرسییییی������


خواهش میکنم وظیفه اس  :Y (518):

----------


## pouria98

> یه سوال 
> بنظرتون زمین شناسی رو بزارم کنار چون میخوام پزشکی قبول شم؟؟


ارام جان زمین رو حتما بخون ، حتما!
درسیه که از خوندنش ضرر نمیکنی . خدا رو چه دیدی شاید (گفتم شاید) اگه پزشکی و دندون قبول نشدید مطمعا باشبد داروسازی قبول شدن ارزش زمین خوندن رو داره.

----------


## araaam

> ارام جان زمین رو حتما بخون ، حتما!
> درسیه که از خوندنش ضرر نمیکنی . خدا رو چه دیدی شاید (گفتم شاید) اگه پزشکی و دندون قبول نشدید مطمعا باشبد داروسازی قبول شدن ارزش زمین خوندن رو داره.


اگه زمین شناسی رو صفر هیچ تست نزنم
و فرضا تموم دروس رو بالای 90 درصد بزنم میتونم نفر اول کنکور بشم یا حتما باید زمین شناسی هم تست زده بشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## araaam

تو کنکور تجربی یه بخشی دیدم بهیاری؟؟ کسی میشه یه توضیحی بده من رشته ام تجربی نیس اشنایی خاصی ندارم

----------


## aCe

> اگه زمین شناسی رو صفر هیچ تست نزنم
> و فرضا تموم دروس رو بالای 90 درصد بزنم میتونم نفر اول کنکور بشم یا حتما باید زمین شناسی هم تست زده بشه؟؟؟؟


آرام خانم اینا ضریب دارن بعضی رشته ها رو گروه بندی کردن و ضریب دادن ببین برات نوشتم بخونشون 

ضرایب دروس:
دروس
زیر گروه ۱
زیر گروه ۲
زیر گروه ۳
زیر گروه ۴
زیر گروه ۵

زمین‌شناسی
صفر
۱
۴
۱
۱

زیست‌شناسی
۴
۴
۲
۲
۲

شیمی
۳
۳
۲
۲
۲

فیزیک
۲
۲
۲
۳
۲

ریاضیات
۲
۳
۳
۴
۳



از آنجا که دروس تخصصی نقش بالایی در قبولی فرد دارند، تمام اعداد بالا در عدد ۳ ضرب می‌شوند.با توجه به این که درس زمین‌شناسی در زیر گروه اول تجربی (زیر گروه پزشکی) ضریب صفر دارد به همین علت این درس دارای انحراف معیار نیست.در کلیه رشته‌های مرتبط با پزشکی زیست شناسی بالاترین ضریب را داراست.بر اساس برخی منابع زیر گروه اول را زیر گروه زیست شناسی، زیر گروه دوم را زیر گروه شیمی، زیر گروه سوم را زیر گروه زمین‌شناسی، زیر گروه چهارم را زیر گروه ریاضیات و زیر گروه پنجم را نیز زیر گروه فیزیک نامیده‌اند.
منابع: # ریاضیات (هندسه ۱، آمار و مدلسازی، ریاضیات ۲، ریاضیات ۳، ریاضی عمومی ۱و۲ دورهٔ پیش‌دانشگاهی)

فیزیک (فیزیک ۱ و آزمایشگاه، فیزیک ۲ و آزمایشگاه، فیزیک ۳ و آزمایشگاه ویژه رشته تجربی، فیزیک ۱و۲ دورهٔ پیش‌دانشگاهی)زیست‌شناسی (زیست‌شناسی و آزمایشگاه ۱، زیست‌شناسی و آزمایشگاه ۲، زیست‌شناسی ۱و۲ دورهٔ پیش‌دانشگاهی)شیمی (شیمی ۲ و آزمایشگاه، شیمی ۳ و آزمایشگاه، شیمی ۱و۲ دورهٔ پیش‌دانشگاهی)زمین‌شناسی (زمین‌شناسی سال سوم دبیرستان و علوم زمین دورهٔ پیش‌دانشگاهی)
در کنکور گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی ۵۰ سؤال به زیست شناسی، ۳۵ سؤال به شیمی، ۳۰ سؤال به ریاضیات، ۳۰ سؤال به فیزیک و ۲۵ سؤال هم به زمین‌شناسی تعلق می‌گیرد. برای پاسخ‌گویی به سؤالات زیست‌شناسی ۳۶ دقیقه، شیمی ۳۵ دقیقه، ریاضیات ۴۵ دقیقه، فیزیک ۳۷ دقیقه و زمین‌شناسی ۲۰ دقیقه وقت در نطر گرفته شده‌است. شایان ذکر است که برای هر کدام از دروس عمومی ۲۵ سؤال در نظر گرفته شده است. در کنکور سراسری ابتدا دفترچهٔ عمومی را پخش می‌کنند، به ترتیب: زبان و ادبیات فارسی (عمومی)، زبان عربی (عمومی)، دین و زندگی و در نهایت زبان انگلیسی. ما بین دفترچه دروس عمومی و دفترچه دروس اختصاصی، دفترچه درس زمین شناسی را می‌دهند. در واقع دفترچه درس زمین شناسی جدا از دفترچه دروس اختصاصی است.
رشته‌های دانشگاهی _گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی در ۵ زیرگروه می‌باشد:_
*زیر گروه ۱
*


_پزشکی__دندانپزشکی__دامپزشکی__کاردرمانی__بینایی سنجی__فیزیوتراپی__مامایی__پرستاری__گفتار درمانی__شنوایی شناسی__رشته تغذیه__رشته اعضای مصنوعی و وسایل کمکی__تکنولوژی پرتوشناسی (رادیولوژی)__تکنولوژی پرتو درمانی__پرستاری__بهداشت محیط__بهداشت حرفه‌ای__رشته معلم فنی بهداشت__علوم آزمایشگاهی__رشته مدارک پزشکی__هوشبری__اتاق عمل__تکنسین پروتزهای دندانی__کاردانی دامپزشکی__بهداشت عمومی (تمام گرایشها)__بهداشتکار دهان و دندان__زیست‌شناسی (تمام گرایشها)__روانشناسی (گرایش بالینی)__علوم و صنایع غذایی__رشته معلم فنی بهداشت__کودکیاری__زیست‌شناسی عمومی__رشته دبیری زیست شناسی__مدیریت و کمیسر دریایی__دکترای پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی__فوریتهای پزشکی_
*زیر گروه ۲
*


_داروسازی__دبیری شیمی__شیمی__رشته دوره کاردانی شیمی (پدافند جنگهای ش. م. ه)__ناوبری و فرماندهی کشتی_
*زیر گروه ۳
*

_
کتاب زمین شناسی سال سوم دبیرستان

_


_رشته زمین شناسی__رشته دبیری زمین شناسی__رشته زمین شناسی کاربردی_
*زیر گروه ۴
*


_رشته هوانوردی__رشته ناوبری هوایی__رشته هوانوردی__رشته خلبانی__رشته حسابداری__رشته مدیریت (تمام گرایشها)__رشته مدیریت فرهنگی هنری__رشته مدیریت بازرگانی دریایی__رشته علوم اقتصادی (تمام گرایشها)__رشته معارف اسلامی و علوم سیاسی__رشته الهیات و معارف اسلامی (تمام گرایشها)__رشته معارف اسلامی و مدیریت (تمام گرایشها)__رشته کارشناسی مدیریت امور بانکی__رشته مدیریت بیمه__رشته امور گمرکی__رشته کاردانی امور گمرکی__رشته کاردانی امور حسابداری__رشته اقتصاد نظری__رشته فلسفه__رشته اقتصاد حمل و نقل__رشته علوم اقتصادی__رشته اقتصاد صنعتی__رشته کارشناسی حسابداری__رشته معارف اسلامی و حقوق__رشته الهیات و معارف اسلامی و ارشاد__رشته معارف اسلامی (گرایشهای فقه و اصول – فلسفه اسلامی)__رشته علوم حدیث__رشته ادبیات و زبان عربی__رشته ریاضی__رشته فیزیک__رشته کاردانی امور بیمه__رشته کاردانی حسابداری__رشته کاردانی مدیریت بازرگانی__رشته کاردانی – علمی کاربردی صنایع چوب__رشته اطلاعات نظامی__رشته علوم و فنون هوانوردی__رشته خلبانی هلیکوپتر__رشته مهندسی نگهداری هواپیما__رشته مهندسی سیستم__رشته علوم قرآنی__رشته تربیت معلم قرآن مجید__رشته کتابداری__رشته فقه و حقوق حنفی__رشته فقه و حقوق شافعی__رشته فقه و حقوق امامی__رشته علوم پایه نظامی__رشته خدمات مسافرتی و جهانگردی__رشته کارشناسی خبرنگاری_
*زیر گروه ۵
*


_رشته تکنولوژی تولیدات گیاهی__رشته تکنولوژی تولیدات دامی__رشته تکنولوژی چنگلداری__رشته تکنولوژی شیلات__رشته تکنولوژی چوب__رشته تکنولوژی مرتع و آبخیزداری__رشته تکنولوژی محیط زیست__رشته مهندسی کشاورزی__رشته مهندسی منابع طبیعی__رشته مهندسی فضای سبز__رشته کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی__رشته مدیریت خدمات بهداشتی درمانی__رشته تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی__رشته دبیری تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی__رشته روابط سیاسی__رشته علوم سیاسی__رشته مددکاری اجتماعی__رشته علوم سیاسی (گرایش امنیت ملی)__رشته علوم اسلامی__رشته کارشناسی تربیت مربی عقیدتی سیاسی__رشته کارشناسی تولید سیما__رشته اطلاعات و ضد اطلاعات__رشته حقوق__رشته کاردانی تولید و بهره برداری گیاهان دارویی و معطر__رشته کاردانی ناپیوسته علمی – کاربردی پرورش زنبور عسل_

----------


## araaam

> آرام خانم اینا ضریب دارن بعضی رشته ها رو گروه بندی کردن و ضریب دادن ببین برات نوشتم بخونشون 
> 
> ضرایب دروس:
> دروس
> زیر گروه ۱
> زیر گروه ۲
> زیر گروه ۳
> زیر گروه ۴
> زیر گروه ۵
> ...


ممنون مرسی

----------

